# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Περιεργη Ασταθεια σε Κοκατιλ

## Follow*The*Rabbit

Καλησπερα σας.
Μολις σημερα το πρωι ειδα το θηλυκο μου κοκατιλ να εχει μεγαλη ασταθεια, αν και κρατιοταν απο το κλαδακι, με ζορι βεβαια. ΑΛλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτο. Γενικα οι κινησεις της ειναι περιεργες, κουνιεται ολοκληρη, σα να εχει αρχες παρκινσον. Δυσκολευεται να κινηθει στο κλουβι (γενικα παντα πιανεται απο τα καγκελα με το στομα και τα ποδια της για να παει οπου θελει), το εκανε αργα και δυσκολευοτανε να πιασει με το ραμφος τα καγκελα.
Πηγα κατευθειαν στο γιατρο. Δεν εχει ιδεα τι μπορει να ειναι. Μου ειπε βεβαια πως δεν τη βλεπει καλα και φανταζομαι με προιδεασε ετσι πως μπορει και να μην τη βγαλει. Της εκανε 2 ενεσεις με βιταμινη Β και μου ειπε να παρω να της δωσω βιταμινες με συμπλεγμα Β να της δωσω. Στον πατο του κλουβιου μεταφορας η συμπεριφορα της ειναι σα μεθυσμενης, ακουμπαει στο πλαι για να στηριχτει και ειναι σε κατατονικη φαση. Αν και που και που βγαζει και κανενα "τσι", αν ακουσει κατι που θα την ενδιαφερει. 
Οταν φυγαμε απο τον κτηνιατρο ελεγα πως δε θα τη βγαλει εως το σπιτι, τοσο χαλια ητανε. Μπορει ομως να την ειχε επηρεασει και η ζεστη (την πηγα με μετρο, δεν εχω μεταφορικο) και η ολη μετακινηση και γενικα μετα τον κτηνιατρο παντα ειναι καπως κατατονικη, φανταζομαι απο το σοκ που την ακουμπανε χωρις να θελει. Δε ξερω, τελος παντων, αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι ακομα στο κλουβι μεταφορας, μου ειπε ο γιατρος να μην τη βγαλω απο εκει μεχρι να δω αν συνελθει ή οχι. Της εχω βαλει χαμηλα, νερο και φαγητο και τωρα τρωει και με ορεξη, οπως παντα, ειναι λαιμαργη γενικα. Ειναι εως τωρα καπως καλυτερα. Αλλα σταθερα γενικα.
Εχετε ιδεα τι θα μπορουσε να ειναι; θερμοπληξια αποκλειεται, τα εχω μεσα παντα, μου ειπε πως η ηλικια δεν εχει να κανει (ειναι 11 ή 12, του 2004 λεει το βραχιολακι) αλλα μηπως ειναι κανενα εγκεφαλικο ξερω γω; 
Ελειψη βιταμινων δε νομιζω γιατι εδω και 3 βδομαδες τις δινω της vitakraft τις πολυβιταμινες στο νερο γιατι νομιζα πως θα κανει αυγα (που τελικα απλα νομιζα). Επισης τους βαζω και αυτες τις βιταμινες της ιδιας εταιριας που ειναι σα φαγητο και μυριζουν ωραια , σα μπισκοτο. Φρουτα και λαχανικα, ποτε δεν τα αγγιξανε οποτε δεν τους βαζω. Μονο σπορακια prestige για κοκατιλ και κανενα στικακι που και που. Τους εδωσα και αυγο μεσα στη βδομαδα και το φαγανε. Και σουπιοκοκκαλο τους εχω και αυτο το mineral. 
Να σας πω επισης πως πριν 2 βδομαδες παλι την πηγα στο γιατρο γιατι ή αυτη ή ο αρσενικος ειχε τσιμπησει πισω στην ουρα της και ειχε λουστει ολη η ουρα στο αιμα. Της εβαλε αργιλο στην πληγη και εκλεισε σχεδον αμεσως. Πριν μια βδομαδα ειχε αιματα στο ενα ης αυτι, μαλλον την ειχε τσιμπησει αυτος. Και σημρα στο ενα της ποδι ειχε παιματα παλι γιατι εσπασε το ενα της νυχι στο κλουβι υποψιαζομαι. 
Night terror δε νομιζω να ειναι, αυτη δεν παθαινει τετοια, παθαινει ομως ο αρσενικος αλλα εχω βρει κολπο και το πατζουρι του πααθυρου που ειναι διπλα, το κλεινω μονο το μισο για να μπαινει φως και να βλεπει και να μη φοβαται. Ετσι εχει πολυ καιρο να παθει. Οταν παθαινει με ξυπναει γιατι κανει σαν παλαβος και τσιριζει.
γενικα τον τελευταιο καιρο ο αρσενικος εχει αρχισει να ειναι επιθετικος μαζι της. Ητανε τσαντηλας απο μικρος αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει παραγινει. Τους παρακολουθουσα μηπως του περασει αλλα ειχα παρει αποφαση να τους χωρισω αυτες τις μερες. Θα το κανω απο σημερα , αν πανε καλα τα πραγματα...
Τι στο καλο συμβαινει, εχει κανεις ιδεα...; 
Μπορει και καποιος να μου πει Βιταμινη Β μονο που μπορω να βρω; Εχουν τα πετ σοπ; Διαβασα και για Ε καπου στο φορουμ , το ειχατε προτεινει σε ενα budgie με ασταθεια, λετε να δωσω και απο αυτη;

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

εδω ειναι και δυο βιντεο που τραβηξα

http://vid262.photobucket.com/albums...812_124339.mp4


http://vid262.photobucket.com/albums...812_131257.mp4

----------


## jk21

Xλοη οι αρκετες αιμοραγιες με υποψιαζουν οτι καπου εκει κρυβεται το προβλημα .Θα ηθελα κατα αρχην  ,να μου πεις αν πανω απο την ουρα ειναι διογκωμενο το << σπυρακι >> που βλεπεις εδω πιο κατω ,που δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο το ουροπηγιο του πουλιου (preen gland ) 

Eπισης κανε ελεγχο στην αμαρα (εκει που κουτσουλα ) αν υπαρχει διαστολη αλλα και την κοιλιτσα του ,μην τυχον υπαρχει αυγο στο πουλακι εγκλωβισμενο (ολοκληρο ή σπασμενο )


πηγαινε φαρμακειο και ζητα αν υπαρχουν ειτε η betrimine  ειτε καποια απο τις becozyme και v daylin 

αναλογα ποια θα βρεις ,θα σου πω δοσολογια για παροχη στο στομα 

Να παρεις επισης ηλεκτρολυτες almora plus απο φαρμακειο ,να δεις αν το πουλι εχει αδυνατισει στο θωρακα και ειναι κοφτερος και αν εχει ιχνη δυστοκιας ,να παρεις απο το φαρμακειο καστορελαιο να σταξεις στην αμαρα και να εχει το πουλι καπου ζεστα .Απο κει και περα θα επιθυμουσα να δωσεις και vibramysyn αντιβιωση με συρριγκα στο στομα ,αλλα θελω να παρεις για αυτο ,τη συμφωνη γνωμη του γιατρου σου (αν θες μου στελνεις με πμ το ονομα του ) 

Απο κει και περα πριν απο ολα στυψε λιγο πορτοκαλι και δωστου στο στομα χυμο αν μπορεις και τωρα 

Επισης δεν σου αποκλειω την περιπτωση εγκεφαλικου ,αν και δεν το εχω για σιγουρο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το πουλάκι έχει μεγαλύτερο ράμφος από το κανονικό. Υπάρχει σουπιοκόκκαλο ή πέτρα ασβεστίου στο κλουβί για να μπορεί να το ακονίσει ή είναι και αυτό σύμπτωμα ασθένειας;

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν ειχε στη διαθεση της πηγες ασβεστιου ,η δυστοκια ειναι πολυ πιθανη 

εχεις καποιο συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου σπιτι;

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Κων/τινα, εχει και απο τα δυο, το ραμφος της ητανε πιο μακρυ και της το εκοψε την προηγουμενη φορα που πηγα για την ουρα της. Κατι ομως εχει στο ραμφος της, το κοιταξε σημερα και ειδε κατι περιεργες παραμορφωσεις, οχι ιδιαιτερα πολλες ή μεγαλες αλλα υπαρχουνε. Δεν ασχοληθηκε πολυ με αυτο ομως.  Τις εκοψε και τα νυχια σημερα που ητανε πολυ μεγαλα.

Δημητρη, σπυρακι δεν υπαρχει, το κοιταξα τωρα. Το πρωι που πηγα την κοιταξε και ο γιατρος για αυγα αλλα ειναι οκ, δεν εχει τιποτα. Ουτε καν υποψια , οπως μου ειπε. Επισης το παχος της ειναικαλο απ'οτι καταλαβα, αν θυμαμαι καλα γιατι τη ζυγισε κι ολας ειναι 121 γραμμαρια. 

Θα πρεπει να περιμενω τον συντροφο μου να ερθει πριν παω σε φαρμακειο γιατι ο,τι χρηματα εχω τα εδωσα στο γιατρο. Ουτε πορτοκαλια εχω πρεπει να περιμενω να παμε και στο σουπερ ή εστω και καποιο μαναβικο :/
Οποτε τι προτεινεις να παρω απο το φαρμακειο;

----------


## jk21

αν δεν υπαρχει θεμα δυστοκιας (θεωρω απιθανο να μην το καταλαβε ο γιατρος και δεν ειναι ασχετος με πουλια απο οτι ειδα στο πμ )  να δωσεις σιγουρα τις βιταμινες καποια απο αυτες που σου ειπα ,που ειναι συμφωνος και κεινος .Δοσολογια αναλογα με οποια μου πεις οτι πηρες .Ηλεκτρολυτες αν δεν ειναι καρινιασμενη δεν πειραζει ,ειδικα αν δωσεις εστω φρεσκοανοιγμενο χυμο πορτοκαλιου ετοιμο (εχει σημασια να ειναι φρεσκοανοιγμενος ) .Τον θεωρω αναγκαιο με τις διαφορες αιμοραγιες να βοηθησει τον αιματοκριτη .Ενω και οι βιτ 6 και Β12 που εχουν τα σκευασματα που σου ειπα θα βοηθησουν επισης .Ειτε για την απωλεια αιματος ειτε για προβλημα νευρικης φυσης

Βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια να δουμε μην τυχον εχει διογκωμενο συκωτι ... το ραμφος μεγαλωσε ταχυστα και δειχνει οτι μαλλον κατι συμβαινει

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Δημητρη, πηρα τηλεφωνο και του ειπα οτι μου προτεινανε να παρω και καποια αλλα μαζι με τις βιταμινες και δε με αφησε να του πω για τους ηλεκτρολυτες και το vibramysin. Μου ειπε να παρω αυτα που μου ειπε και νομιζω πως τσαντιστηκε και λιγο που πηγα να του πω τι μου προτεινανε παραπανω....

Πρεπει να την ξαναπιασω ε....; χμμ... τη λυπαμαι γαμωτο, δεν ειναι ανετη με τα πολλα αγγιγματ ακαι σημερα ειδικα... δε θελω να την ενοχλω και πολυ. Αλλα θα το κανω αργοτερα αν ειναι, μολις εχω καποια βοηθεια.

----------


## jk21

Να δωσεις οτι σου εχει πει .Ειναι γιατρος και ειναι λογικο να μην θελει να παρεμβαινουν στο εργο του .Ομως για βιταμινες Β αυτες που σου προτεινα διαφωνει; σου ειχε πει καποιες αλλες; αν ναι ποιες και τι δοσολογια;

Την αντιβιωση την προτεινα για περιπτωση μικροβιου οπως πχ σαλμονελλας ή e coli που αναλογα που θα προσβαλλουν το πουλι ,μπορει να δωσουν και νευρολογικης φυσης συμπτωματα .Εκεινος φυσικα ξερει καλυτερα  ....

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

δε μου ειχε πει συγκεκριμενες. Παντως προλαβα να του πω τις δυο πρωτες, betrimine και becozyne και δε μου ειπε τιποτα αρνητικο, τις αναγνωρισε ως βιταμινες. αυτο....
φανταζομαι τωρα πως απλα θα της δωσω οποια βρω στο φαρμακειο και πορτοκαλι...;
και αναλογα οποια βρω σου λεω;

----------


## jk21

Ναι καπως ετσι  .Θα ηθελα παντως αν επικοινωνησετε για αλλο λογο (οχι για να τον ρωτησεις οτι σου πω )  που αποδιδει τα νευρολογικα συμπτωματα ,που να τον κανουν να αποκλειει περιπτωση μικροβιακης λοιμωξης

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Οκ, θα του το φερω καπως αν επικοινωνησουμε... 
Προς το παρων ελπιζω να παει καλυτερα η μικρη... Παντως και εφαγε και ηπιε νερο, εριξε τον υπνο της και τωρα φτιαχνει πουπουλα. Ολα βεβαια σα μεθυσμενη. 
Πιστευω πως θα πρεπει να συμβουλευτω αλλο γιατρο. Θα δουμε. Οταν παω να παρω τις βιταμινες θα σου πω!
Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου!!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Μολις γυρισα απο το φαρμακειο και πηρα το betrimine, μου ειπανε πως εχει περισσοτερες Β απο τα αλλα. 
και πηρα και χυμο πορτοκαλι.
Τι δοσολογια να της δωσω;

----------


## jk21

1 σταγόνα στο στόμα τώρα και μια αύριο πρωί και μετά θα δούμε. Αν δεν μπορείς με σταγόνες δωσε 0.05 ml με την σύριγγα 


Στάλθηκε από το C2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Θα παρω τηλεφωνο αυριο το πρωι μηπως την παω σε καποιον απο τη λιστα.
Θα τοκανω, ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Λοιπον υπαρχουν νεοτερα!
Πηγα παλι σε αλλον κτνιατρο αυτη τη φορα. Καναμε εξετασεις, ακτινογραφια και γενικες αιματος. Μας εδωσε augmentin 2 φορες την μερα, maalox 2 φορες τη μερα και metacam 1 φορα τη μερα. 
Μου ειπε να δινω και τις βιταμινες, κακο δε θα κανουν. 
Αυτα! Το πουλακι ειναι στην ιδια φαση με χθες, το νευρολογικο δεν εχει υποχωρησει αλλα εχει ορεξη γενικα, τρωει πινει νερο, σκαρφαλωνει κουτσα στραβα τα καγκελα και γενικα ο,τι εκανε. 
Η θεραπεια θα διαρκεσει 1 βδομαδα και βλεπουμε!

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά της, ευχομαι να καλυτερεύσει σύντομα.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Ευχαριστω Χρυσα! 
Χθες γυρισαμε απο διακοπες, μας εχει βγαλει λιγο την πιστη με τα φαρμακα αλλα καταφερνουμε και της τα δινουμε.
Ισως ειναι ελαχιστα καυτερα, δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρη. παντως σιγουρα δεν ειναι χειροτερα.

----------


## jk21

Χλοη οπως σου ειπα και στην προσωπικη μας επικοινωνια πριν λιγες μερες , το προβλημα που βρηκε στο συκωτι ,ισως συνδεεται με ηπατικη εγκεφαλοπαθεια που δινει νευρολογικα συμπτωματα .Αν υπαρχει τετοια πιθανοτητα ,το που βρισκεται η αιτια υπαρξης της και τι πρεπει να γινει θα το δει ο γιατρος σου οταν ξαναδει το πουλακι

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ναι ισχυει. Θα την ξαναπαμε μολις περασουν οι μερες που μας εδωσεγια τη θεραπεια. Θα της τα πω αυτα που μο υειπες, της ειπα και καποια στο τηλεφωνο. Μολις εχω καινουργια νεα θα ενημερωσω!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα με το πουλακι σου!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Ευχαριστω Αλεξ! αν και εν το βλεπω αλλα θα δειξει.

Τα καινουργια νεα ειναι οτι της εκοψα την αντιβιωση και αρχισαμε την κορτιζονη Soldesauil, 2 φορες τη μερα απο 0,04. 
Αν το θεμα ειναι πως αν δω βελτιωση εως αυριο θα πρεπει να της παρω και αντιμυκητιακο και κανει 40 ευρω!  :sad:  
Επρεπε να τα αρχισω μαζι και τα δυο αλλα λογω κοστους ειπαμε να αρχισουμε πρωτα κορτιζονη να δουμε πως θα παει και μετα βλεπουμε.
Αν δε δω βελτιωση θα πρεπει να αρχισω να σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να την κοιμησω. 
Αυτα τα νεα. 

Ο αρσενικος τα εχει παιξει και κοπαναει τη μυτη του στα καγκελα καποιες φορες μεσ' στη μερα και τσιριζει γενικα, μας εχει παρει τα αυτια!!

----------


## jk21

αν δεις ή αν δεν δεις; 

με προβληματιζει οτι αν συνδεει ο γιατρος το προβλημα με μυκητες (σου ειπε ποιον μυκητα; πως το ανιχνευσε ; ) η κορτιζονη μαλλον επιδεινωνει τις μυκητιασεις παρα τις βελτιωνει 

το ενδεχομενη ηπατικης εγκεφαλοπαθειας , που ισως ενισχυεται απο τα ευρηματα που ειχε στο συκωτι ,το απεκλεισε; 

πουλι που συνεχιζει να τρωει ,θελει να ζησει ακομα και οπως ειναι ... δεν νομιζω η ευθανασια να ηταν δικια του επιλογη

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αν το πουλι τρωει απο μονο του και πινει νερο νομιζω δεν πρεπει να του κανεις ευθανασια. Αν στην πορεια χειροτερεψει η κατασταση του και δεν μπορει να ικανοποιησει μονο του τις αναγκες του το ξανασκεφτεσαι.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Δημητρη, αν ΔΩ βελτιωση με την κορτιζονη θα της δωσω αντιμυκητιακο. Αν ΔΕ δω θα σκεφτω ευθανασια ή οχι. 
Κανονικα επρεπε να της δινω μαζι με την κορτιζονη αντιμυκητιακο αλλα επειδη κανει 40 ευρω και δεν εχω την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα (ηδη εχω δωσει 130 ευρω σε δυο βδομαδες και στους δυο κτηνιατρους +φαρμακα, με βοηθεια απο σχεση και μαμα, και εχω ξεμεινει) της δινω την κορτιζονη μονη της για να δω αν υπαρξει βελτιωση πρωτα. Μου το προτεινε η κτηνιατρος ως λυση για να μη δωσω 40 ευρω γιατι ειναι πολυ πιθανο να μην πιασει η θεραπεια, να πεθανει και να μου μεινει το φαρμακο και να μην εχω τι να το κανω.
Τωρα αν δω βελτιωση... πρεπει να βρω λυση για το πως θα της παρω το φαρμακο, θα δω.
Για να αποκλεισει εγκεφαλοπαθειες και τα λοιπα ενδεχομενα θα πρεπει να κανει παραπανω εξετασεις, κατι που θα κοστισει και οσο και να θελω δεν εχω την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να το κανω. Αρα παμε στα τυφλα καπως και ο,τι γινει. Μου ειπε πως η κορτιζονη και το αντιμυκητιαο ειναι το τελευταιο μας χαρτι μιας που δε ξερουμε παραπανω πραγματα. 

Παιδια σκεφτομαι την ποιοτητα ζωης που θα κανει το πουλακι. Ουτε εγω θελω να της κανω ευθανασια προφανως. Αλλα αν μεινει ετσι θα πρεπει να μεινει στο μικρο κλουβι μεταφορας πλεον μονιμα για να μην τραυματιστει πεφτοντας απο τα κλαδακια που ειναι ψηλα. Ειναι και μεγαλο το κλουβι της το κανονικο, 70 μηκος/38 πλατος/85 υψος και σκαρφαλωνει και συνεχεια. Δεν ελεγχει τις κινησεις της για να πω οτι μπορω να την ξαναβαλω μεσα και θα ειναι ασφαλης. Εχω και τριτο, πιο μικρο κλουβι απο το κανονικο της, αλλα κι αυτο ειναι ψηλο για την κατασταση της. Αν πεσει θα χτυπησει. Και τρωει  και πινει νερο, με μεγαλυτερη δυσκολια αλλα τα καταφερνει. Αλλα θα μεινει ρε παιδια μεσα στο κλουβακι μεταφορας για ποσο; 
Δεν το εχω παρει αποφαση ακομα να την κοιμησω αλλα εχω αρχισει να το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα... Και ποσο θα ζησει σε τετοια κατασταση; Αλλους 2-3 μηνες, λεω γω τωρα, ισως λεω και πολυ. ΠΟναει , δεν ποναει; Δε ξερω... τι να σας πω...

----------


## jk21

Χλοη δεν εχω στοιχεια ,για το λογο που σκεφτεται μυκητα πριν απο περιπτωση εγκεφαλοπαθειας ο γιατρος ,αλλα ειναι επιστημονας και σιγουρα ξερει πραγματα που δεν ξερουμε εμεις .Με την κορτιζονη αν και οχι οτι καλυτερο για μυκητες ,προφανως θελει να ηρεμησει καποια φλεγμονη στο πουλακι εστω και προσωρινα ,ωστε να δει αν αντιμετωπιζεται να δωσει μετα φαρμακο .. μαλλον αυτο 

Ισως  σκεφτεται για τοξικωση απο αφλατοξινες ασπεργιλλου .... σου ειπε ποιον μυκητα; τα αντιμυκητιασιακα υπαρχουν και σε καψουλες αλλα δεν ξερω αν το περιεχομενο της συγκεκριμενης ουσιας που θελει διαλυεται σωστα στο νερο .Η καψουλες ειναι φθηνοτερες 

Παντως η εγκεφαλοπαθεια εχει αλλη εντελως αντιμετωπιση .Αν ο γιατρος δει οτι δεν μπορει να κανει κατι αλλο και δεν βελτιωθει το πουλακι ,τοτε θα δουμε ...


Ευχομαι το καλυτερο

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Ναι νομιζω πως ανεφερε μηπως εχει καποια φλεγμονη. Μας ειπε κατι σαν αυτο που ειπες. Συγνωμη, δεν τα συγκρατησα ολα αυτα που ειπε. Οχι δεν ειπε ποιον μυκητα. Μιλησε γενικα για μηκυτες.
Θα δουμε τις επομενες μερες πως θα παει και βλεποντας και κανοντας.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Λοιπον παιδια μιλησαμε με κτηνιατρο σημερα. Η αποφαση ειναι η εξης... Της σταματαω την κορτιζονη αφου 1) δεν ειδαμε καλυτερευση (επρεπε να ειχε δειξει σημαδια καλυτερευσης απο την δευτερη μερα κι ολας) 2) δεν παιρνει αντιμυκητιακο, μην της κανω κι αλλη ζημια. Και αφου δεν γινεται να κανω αλλες εξετασεις την αφηνω ετσι και οσο παει. Δε φαινεται να ποναει (ελπιζω) γιατι η διαθεση της ειναι οπως πριν (τρωει, πινει νερο, φτιαχνει τα φτερα της κτλ) οποτε απλα θα την εχω ξεχωριστα απο τον αρσενικο ετσι κι αλλιως. Σκεφτομαι να της φτιαξω ενα χωρο κατω στο πατωμα, προστατευμενο, με πετσετουλες και παιχνιδακια, να τη βαζω εκει πρωι (μονο φυσικα οταν ειμαι κι εγω στο σπιτι) και να τη βαζω παλι στο κλουβακι το μικρο το βραδυ για να κοιμηθει. 
Το καλυτερο πιστευω ειναι αυτο. Και οταν αρχισει πια να μη μπορει να φαει και να πιει νερο θα αρχισω να σκεφτομαι για το μονιμο νανι της.

----------


## jk21

περι ηπατικης εγκεφαλοπαθειας πληροφοριες μπορουμε να δουμε εδω

http://www.pethealing.org/diseasedetail.php?id=23

Lactulose - if hepatic encephalopathy present (rare) - 0.3-1 ml/kg by mouth twice daily.


 εδω 
http://www.pethealing.org/diseasedetail.php?id=23
και εδω
http://www.holisticbirds.com/pages/fld0502.htm

Hepatic encephalopathy - (brain disorder from the liver disease causing seizures, muscle tremors, and ataxia) 

*Conventional Treatment*
Lactulose is used to reduce blood ammonia levels, retard absorption of toxins from the digestive tract, establish normal intestinal flora, and decrease the load on the liver.
Lipotropic nutrients - (lipotropic: lipo-fat; tropic-move) Methionine, choline, and vitamin B12 are sometimes administered to help the liver metabolize fat. Vitamin K is administered to offset bleeding problems. Broad spectrum antibiotics are also often prescribed. However, the toxicity of the antibiotic plus the bacterial die-off will put an additional burden on the liver.
According to Ritchie, Harrison, and Harrison, certain by-products from the breakdown of protein act as false neurotransmitters. For this reason, protein-rich diets in patients with liver disease frequently trigger a brain disturbance known as hepatic encephalopathy. Lactulose can help to prevent and treat this disorder if it isn't too severe.





δεν εχω κατι δεδομενο να σου πω οτι σιγουρα εχει κατι τετοιο , απλα το διαγνωσμενο προβληματικο συκωτι και τα νευρολογικα συμπτωματα ,οπως σου ειπα και πριν καποιες μερες ,με  υποψιαζουν για κατι τετοιο

η αποτοξινωση με milkthistle ή χολινη (αν εχεις ή μπορεις να παρεις ,γιατι εχουν καποια χρηματα και εχεις ξοδεψει αρκετα )


και η λακτουλοζη  οπως θα δες πιο πανω στα αρθρα  ,μπορουν ισως να βοηθησουν 

Η λακτουλοζη δεν ειναι ακριβη 


DUPHALAC

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/duphalac


εφοσον θες  ,δινεις μια σταγονα πρωι και απογευμα 


δεν ειναι καποιο ισχυρο ή τοξικο φαρμακο αλλα μια ουσια που μαλακωνει τα κοπρανα και βοηθα σε περιπτωση δυσκοιλιοτητας ,που ομως εχει διαπιστωθει σαν θετικη παρενεργεια ,οτι βοηθα στην ηπατικη εγκεφαλοπαθεια 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...es/01.05.03.03

----------


## xrisam

Μακαρι να πάνε όλα καλά...

----------


## vicky_ath

Ποιο αντιμυκητιασικό είναι αυτό που κάνει 40 ευρώ? Μπορείς να μας δώσεις όνομα του σκευάσματος?

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Δημητρη αν ειναι θα το δοκιμασω μονη μου. Δεν εχω να χασω τιποτα! θα δω λιγο με τα οικονομικα πως θα παει και θα το κανω αν ειναι. 
Χρυσα ευχαριστω!!  :Happy: 
Βικυ ειναι το Ltradrops, κτηνιατρικο.

----------


## jk21

αυτο εννοει

*Itradrops® φιαλίδιο των 50 ml  10mg ιτρακοναζολη ανα ml*

----------


## vicky_ath

Το φαντάστηκα, γι'αυτό σε ρώτησα...

Ιτρακοναζόλη υπάρχει κ σε ανθρώπινο σκεύασμα (π.χ. Sporanox)... ζητάς μία χάρη από έναν γιατρό να σου το συνταγογραφήσει και το παίρνεις πολύ πιο οικονομικά από τα 40ευρώ που έχει το κτηνιατρικό σκεύασμα...

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

χμμ καλη ιδεα! Αλλα νομιζω πως δεν εχει νοημα αυτη η θεπραπεια με την κορτιζονη... Τουλαχιστον απ'οτι ειπε και η κτηνιατρος , μεσα στα πρωτα 2 εικοσιτετραωρα θα ειχε δειξει αρκετη καλυτερευση και ετσι θα βλεπαμε αν θα συνεχιζε τη θεραπεια ή οχι. Δεν εδειξε οποτε για αυτο και το αφησαμε. Τωρα οταν συνελθω λιγο οικονομικα θα προσπαθησω αυτο που ειπε ο Δημητρης πιο πανω. 
Παντως ειναι τοσο καλα που ακομα και σεξ θελει και τον φωναζει! Δεν ειμαστε καλα... Ο_Ο Εριξα ενα γελιο....
ΑΠλα της εχει μεινει κουσουρι το γερμενο κεφαλι και λιγη ασταθεια.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ χαιρομαι που ειναι καλυτερα! Ειδες που την ξεγραψες τοσο γρηγορα!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Χαχα! Εεε ενταξει, αφου την ειχανε ξεγραψει οι γιατροι τι να σκεφτω κι εγω!

----------


## jk21

Χλοη το φαρμακο που ανεφερε η Βικυ (που σου ειχε προτεινει η γιατρος ) δεν ειναι κορτιζονουχο αλλα εναντιων μυκητων .Το ποιους στοχευει η γιατρος σου δεν ξερω ,αλλα αυτο ειναι για μυκητες .Οχι κορτιζονουχο .Δεν σου ανεφερε για ποιον μυκητα υποθετει ή εχει βρει οτι υπαρχει προσβολη;

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

Ναι το ξερω οτι ειναι για μυκητες. Μου το ειχε δωσει γιατι μου ειπε πως η θεραπεια με κορτιζονη χαμηλωνει το ανοσοποιητικο και η κορτιζονη μονη της χωρις το αντιμυκητιακο ειναι πολυ επικινδυνη για να αναπτυχθουν μυκητες (που υπο κανονικες συνθηκες το ανοσοποιητικο θα τους κατεστειλε). Για αυτο μου το εδωσε σε περιπτωση που συνεχιζαμε τη θεραπεια αν επιανε η κορτιζονη.

----------


## jk21

α οκ τοτε μαλλον ειναι αχρειαστο τουλαχιστον προς το παρον και πιστευω οτι ανεβαζε καποιους ,θα ηταν οι candida που αν η νυστατινη δεν κανει κατι ,σιγουρα η φλουκοναζολη fungustatine κανει καλη δουλεια 

αλλα δεν ειναι προφανως αυτο το βασικο προβλημα τελικα

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

δεν ειναι αυτο ναι. Για να βρει τι εχει επρεπε να κανω ενα σωρο εξετασεις δυστυχως.... :/

----------

